# This Last Week :)



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ooh so many gorgeous horses!!! i love them all  oggi i have to say is my fav. what breed is she?


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

You have a gorgeous herd there! Talon looks to be my fave too


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Oggi is APHA, her sire is AQHA and her dam APHA


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love your appy yearling. I wish I lived closer I would come snap her up. I really don't like appy's but there is something about that little mare that I really like! I can't wait until you start her under saddle and I see you riding her!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I can't wait to start her brother. We've had him saddled and leaned into the stirrups and he doesn't care at all. She's a spunky little thing, may be interesting.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! Lovely pictures and horses! Do you mind if I use them in my magazine or on my website, please?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Great pictures, they are beautiful!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Wow! Lovely pictures and horses! Do you mind if I use them in my magazine or on my website, please?


Sure thats fine as long as it appropriate  Tried to look at your site and its a dead end lol nothing shows up :S


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Also meant to ask what magazine lol


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, sorry, I had deleted that other one.

This is the proper one

www.fetlocks.webs.com
It's for my Fetlocks magazine-horse magazine of course!-and I just need some pictures!

Thanks a heap!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

WOW! You have tons of horses! :shock: They are all gorgeous though!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I just got a phone call, we have as of now gained 2 more horses, both broke, one green and one well broke. Both are APHA a gelding and a mare... lol. about 3 or 4 monthes back when i got Oggi we also were training her brother and half sister who were owned by a friend of my dad's thats never had any animal for over a year. I told them that he'd chuck the horse as soon as he found out how much responsibility they are and he called just 15 minutes ago and asked if we'd take them.... amazing going to post pictures of them. Many have prolly already seen them before but I'll still put the pictures up


----------

